# 2013 Cruze throwing P1011



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

I would go to a dealer that doesn't just fire a parts cannon at the car and actually does some real diagnostics.
They diagnosed my car with a warped head and were ready to charge $3,200 for the repair when the actual issue was not even the head.


----------



## pcdj64 (Jan 17, 2018)

CruzeatNight said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new on the forum sorry to steal the post lol, but I really need help from some fellow Cruze owners.
> 
> I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4T MT.
> The issue I'm having is a P1101 code being thrown I've replaced the PCV tube and cleaned my MAF sensor and the PCV on the valve cover is not leaking. The issue started about a week ago and the car isn't acting or driving weird BUT the boost gauge is only reading 5 PSI when I'm getting on it.


could be a faulty MAF, wiring or air leak after the MAF, it is costly to just throw stuff at it so the best option IMO would be a reputable shop that can track it down to the exact cause.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

The p1101 code is for a leaking valve cover gasket. Very know problem with the gen1. It causes a vacuum leak and reduces boost. Do you have a chirping sound coming from the engine. If so pull the dip stick for the oil out while the car is running. If chirping goes away then it's a valve cover gasket.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Fadclt said:


> The p1101 code is for a leaking valve cover gasket.


But by extension, it could be other things as well - like a oil fill cap or dipstick not sealing.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes that is correct but if you hear a chirping noise I will bet a 1.99 it's a valve cover gasket. Like I said it's a known defect in the gen 1. I had 3 replaced in my gen 1 within 75k miles


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

I had that same issue with my '13 Cruze a few years ago to where I started my car and it gave the same error on the dash. What happened was the vehicle was turned off while the steering wheel wasn't center with the car. I turned the steering wheel to be centered then turned the car off and then immediately back on. The message went off on startup


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

That last post sounds like a problem with the clock spring in the steering wheel.


----------



## CruzeatNight (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the feedback and will let you know, but I'm not hearing a chirping noise from the engine bay.


----------



## panos7 (May 3, 2014)

Hi!
I've been having the same problem for over 1 and a half years. Everything indicated it is a vaccum leak but no mechanic could trace it. The car behaved ok in town but as soon as I got on the Autobahn and floored the throttle pedal it threw a 1101 code only traceable by the obd reader, not lighting up the CEL on the dash but causing the car to run on low boost until I'd turn off the engine and restart it. 
Finally I was able to pressure test the whole thing and it turns out the tube from the air filter to the turbo is cracked in a spot I'd never find. So I just ordered a metal tube to replace the whole plastic garbage...and I' m waiting to test it and to see if fuel trims come back to normal. Have you checked your trims? My LTFT's were in between 17-30, which indicated vacuum leaks...!! It's really hard to find leaks without the special tools.

On the attached picture you can see the spot where the tube is invisibly cracked...

Hope you find your leak soon!!


----------

